

Want to be a mentor or an advisor to a startup? [Google Docs] - dzlobin
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGdQS3VOSWRXV09QVXBqMlpuRjhONEE6MA#gid=0

======
dzlobin
Results:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmPJqmiFQCPEdGdQS3VO...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmPJqmiFQCPEdGdQS3VOSWRXV09QVXBqMlpuRjhONEE&hl=en#gid=0)

~~~
jgrahamc
That list is fascinating.

------
il
It would be great to see more networking-type stuff like this on HN. There's a
lot of brilliant people on this site, and it's not always that easy to connect
with them.

------
base
Is there a place where we can add a startup?

------
bdickason
I felt confident when loading the page, but immediately lost that confidence
when listing my 'accolades.' I don't look very good on paper!

------
bjonathan
Great idea !

